# Birthday cant stop crying



## Cma700 (Nov 12, 2012)

Im really struggling at the minute its going to sound really crazy but its my birthday and the age thing is really upsetting me.  Getting to the next fertility age bracket and another year passed without anything achieved apart from another 2 failed cycles.  I will be 38 on monday and TTC for 5.5 years I cant stop crying my husband is fed up of me and says I need to be positive etcbut I am just feeling bitter and nasty.  Please tell me im not alone.


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

Happy birthday CMA

I know i must feel bitter sweet, there is so much extra burden on us ladies what with a diagnosis and then age on top. Your DH needs to be a bit more understanding of you and how you are feeling at the moment. Have a rant and a cry but don't let it ruin your day, go any have a nice afternoon somewhere nice and treat yourself. 38 is the age I got pregnant so you still have plenty of hope left.

Enjoy your day xx


----------



## Turia (Feb 2, 2013)

Oh Cma, my heart goes out to you.  It was my birthday just a few days ago and I remember well all the birthdays that were awful over the years.  I seem to have spent quite a few on the 2ww and a few have fallen after a bfn. Most have seen tears.... 

I know how much age plays on our minds but you do still have time therefore hope.  My little one was finally born a year ago 3 days before my 48th birthday!

Any ways, look after yourself,pamper and treat yourself and cry if you want to.  You are certainly not alone.

Turia x


----------

